# Want to be the pack leader? Check this out...



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for this post! I am certainly sharing with some friends of mine.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I love this!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is not meant to be argumentative in any way, but...

Maybe I'm not understanding the use of the title "Pack Leader". In my house I make all decisions for my dogs. I decide what & when they eat, what they can and cannot play with. How they are required to treat me. How they are required to act at home and in public.
I do not negotiate with my dogs, when I give them a command it is to be followed post haste. 
If someone asked me the question, "Who is the pack leader in your house?" my answer would be me.

Am I missing something?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> This is not meant to be argumentative in any way, but...
> 
> Maybe I'm not understanding the use of the title "Pack Leader". In my house I make all decisions for my dogs. I decide what & when they eat, what they can and cannot play with. How they are required to treat me. How they are required to act at home and in public.
> I do not negotiate with my dogs, when I give them a command it is to be followed post haste.
> ...


I believe they are referring to the way Cesar Milan uses pack leader, the way the term is misused when people compare dog behavior to wolves', and to refute the current information out there about the need to dominate your dog. I think the way you're using it is in a more general sense and makes more sense. I think the former is more military and very "top down" and what you're talking about is leadership in a family setting. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I believe they are referring to the way Cesar Milan uses pack leader, the way the term is misused when people compare dog behavior to wolves', and to refute the current information out there about the need to dominate your dog. I think the way you're using it is in a more general sense and makes more sense. I think the former is more military and very "top down" and what you're talking about is leadership in a family setting. Hope that makes sense.


ah, ok I get it thanks. Whew! For a minute I was really confused


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess, BentleysMom, you'd have to read through the website information. The video is just a bunch of trainers stating they aren't pack leaders.

It's semantics. The term "pack leader" could be considered positive, or negative I suppose.

I see pack leader as being a fair, consistent, trust worthy, kind l-e-a-d-e-r. Not a domineering, unfair, harsh in word or actions, scary, dictator. I am not sure which one they are claiming *not* to be ~ but I would imagine it's the later.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> This is not meant to be argumentative in any way, but...
> 
> Maybe I'm not understanding the use of the title "Pack Leader". In my house I make all decisions for my dogs. I decide what & when they eat, what they can and cannot play with. How they are required to treat me. How they are required to act at home and in public.
> I do not negotiate with my dogs, when I give them a command it is to be followed post haste.
> ...


Kathy Sdao and her work with Plenty In Life Is Free may be a good resource for anyone looking to understand more about the detriments of how most people apply "pack leadership". It goes way beyond the usual dominance theory argument and delves into why we insist on a hierarchy dynamics in general. I was registered to attend her seminar here in Olympia, Washington about it but that was the morning that Iorek had to go the e-vet  Her book is phenomenal though, I'm a little smitten. Lots of very thought provoking ideas.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I guess, BentleysMom, you'd have to read through the website information. The video is just a bunch of trainers stating they aren't pack leaders.
> 
> It's semantics. The term "pack leader" could be considered positive, or negative I suppose.
> 
> I see pack leader as being *a fair, consistent, trust worthy, kind l-e-a-d-e-r.* Not a domineering, unfair, harsh in word or actions, scary, dictator. I am not sure which one they are claiming *not* to be ~ but I would imagine it's the later.


That's a good description of what I think of as a pack leader. TRUST. My dogs have to trust me, always. Yes I make all the decisions but I'm also the person they know they can come to if they need reassurance about anything. They know they will never be hurt or degraded by me.

Although I have to admit that one time when Bentley was about 4 months old I did raise my voice at him :doh: I still feel guilty about that


----------

